# Scrape lock problem



## plowbill (Oct 4, 2009)

I purchased a Homesteader and I don't think the scrape lock feature works. The dealer says everything is working properly but I can't see any difference between lock and float. If I put the plow in scrape lock and lift it by hand it goes up just as if it was in float. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

Is it only up/down or can you push it side to side easily too?

When I first installed mine, it acted similarly until I purged ALL of the air from the rams properly. On my truck, it's hard to get the rams oriented down far enough so that the rear is higher than the fronts. I had to pull up to a ditch so I could lower the blade far enough to get them positioned properly for purging. Once I swung it back and forth/up and down like this, it was rock hard solid in any direction.


----------



## plowbill (Oct 4, 2009)

Still having problems with the scrape lock on my homesteader. I have been doing checks and the is no difference between scrape lock and float. By using a bar under the cutting edge I can lift the plow in either mode. The ram piston is collapsing not just play in the frame. Anyone else have this problem? Thanks!


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a western suburbanite (same as the Homesteader) I adjusted mine according to these steps on the western website. If that does not work you have bigger problems than a adjustment.

1. Attach the plow to the vehicle.
2. Raise and lower the blade several times to purge
air from the lift ram.
*NOTE: If blade will not raise or raises too slowly,
the setting is too high. Decrease the setting until
blade will raise easily. Likewise, if backdrag
performance has decreased, the setting is too low.
Increase the setting until optimal backdrag
performance is reached.*3. The recommended pressure setting is 1000-1200 psi.
To check the pressure setting, install a T-fitting with
a pressure gauge in the rod-end hydraulic line, and
observe the pressure reading as the blade is raised.
If a pressure gauge is not available, increase the
scrape lock setting as high as possible without
severely limiting the blade raise speed.
4. To gain access to the relief valve stem, remove the
1/2" x 3" cap screw that attaches the lift ram to the
top of the plow gear, and remove the plug covering
the slotted head of the relief valve stem.
5. Adjust the scrape lock pressure setting by using a
slotted-head screwdriver. Turn the relief valve stem
IN (clockwise) to increase the scrape lock
pressure; turn the relief valve stem OUT
(counterclockwise) to decrease it.
NOTE: Adjustments should be made in 1/8-turn
increments.
6. Reattach the lift ram to the plow gear after
adjustment.
7. Remove the 1/2" x 3" cap screw that attaches the
lift ram to the top of the plow gear, reinstall the plug
over the relief valve stem, and reattach the lift ram.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

plowbill;936132 said:


> I purchased a Homesteader and I don't think the scrape lock feature works. The dealer says everything is working properly but I can't see any difference between lock and float. If I put the plow in scrape lock and lift it by hand it goes up just as if it was in float. Does anyone else have this problem?


just wondering hey is this your first plow?


----------



## plowbill (Oct 4, 2009)

Not my first plow, owned a Snobear before for about 10 years. Still can't determine if the Homesteader is working correctly. Went to another dealer and they agree it doesn't seem right, but they don't have a lot of experience with the scrape lock as they sell mostly larger models. They are checking with Fisher engineering for me as they also need to find out the facts because they have sold a few HT models this season which also has the scrape lock feature. Hope they get some answers.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

Two people have taken the time to respond to your problem with information and troubleshooting advice. You haven't responded to either of them with any indication that you have tried those things or what you have tried to do to remedy the situation. Yet, you do take the time to respond to a question regarding if this is your first plow.  Don't be surprised if people are unwilling to invest their time in helping you out in the future...


----------



## plowbill (Oct 4, 2009)

Sorry for any misunderstanding. I or the dealer have tried all the suggestions given to know avail. The problem only happens with the lift ram. There is no air in the system and the ram has been set up to specifications and steps supplied by fisher (which by the way are the same as Western). Thanks to all for your help!!


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have the smae plow, my understanding on the scrape lock is that the plow can still come up. I've never phsically pryed on the plow to see how much slop or movement there is. I know when we get ice I try using the scrape lock moe to break up the mess. Seems to work okay, but will still bounce up or ever things. Also, the front will lift up a hair more with the scrape lock on. Sounds like you got something else going, not an expert at all but just giving my experience. good luck


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

I checked mine again last night to verify. When in float, I can easily lift the blade up and down and the ram retracts. If I take it out of float mode, the blade is rock solid. Even prying up under it using a long 2x4 as a lever simply raises the vehicle suspension but the ram does not budge at all.

Something is wrong with your system IMO. Assuming they really did check the pressures as described in the scrape lock adjustment procedure, then perhaps the check valve is defective or contaminated. I'm a big fan of "trust, but verify" when someone claims they checked everything and nothing is found. I would do the procedure myself and probably remove the check valve and inspect it for function and/or contamination.

When I got mine, the quill setting was set to maximum drop rate. Have you adjusted the quill to slow the drop rate? I don't know if there is any interaction between the two but it was something I thought might be worth checking.


----------



## plowbill (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for your help. The quill has not been adjusted as long as I've had the plow. I will look into this as the plow does drop very fast. I have been in the shop when the check valve and relief vave were replaced. I also saw them adjust the ram pressure. The dealer I am working with now is a small sub dealer who works with a larger outfit who is the authorized Fisher dealer. They have been very helpful and allow me in the shop when work is being done. They are as perplexed as I am with this problem. They are now contacting Fisher Engineering in Maine to get some help. They have only sold one Homesteader so they don't have much experience with scrape lock. This season they have sold a few HT'S so they now have another reason to investigate the problem. I think you are right that the problem is elsewhere in the system. I will pass the information along about the drop speed setting and see what happens from here. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

Glad to hear you have a cooperative dealer. I bought mine (in kit form) from Lang's Corner Garage in Rye, NH. Those guys sell a large volume of Fisher plows and have probably seen every problem. They were extremely helpful and knowledgeable and have a great reputation. I don't know if that's near you but if you can't get resolution through your current dealer, it might be worth checking with them.

At least now you know for sure that the plow can lock properly on someone else's rig. Sometimes, that's half the battle!

Good luck and keep us posted. I'm curious to see what they find...


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

MrBigStuff;967659 said:


> Glad to hear you have a cooperative dealer. I bought mine (in kit form) from Lang's Corner Garage in Rye, NH. Those guys sell a large volume of Fisher plows and have probably seen every problem. They were extremely helpful and knowledgeable and have a great reputation. I don't know if that's near you but if you can't get resolution through your current dealer, it might be worth checking with them.
> 
> At least now you know for sure that the plow can lock properly on someone else's rig. Sometimes, that's half the battle!
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted. I'm curious to see what they find...


Yea Lang's is a good source if your shop can't help. http://www.langscornergarage.com/index.php


----------



## plowbill (Oct 4, 2009)

Problem fixed! All parties had a misconception as to how scrape lock and float work. When in scrape lock the plow will stay at the level it starts at and the ram creates resistance so that the plow does not go up too easily. In float the ram still creates the same resistance to upward movement, but the plow will fall to the level of the ground. Drop speed does have an affect on this. Thanks Mr Big Stuff and thanks to all who helped.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm glad to hear it's been fixed to your satisfaction!

They could do a lot better job of describing the operation in the User's Manual.

Again, congrats and hope you have as much satisfaction with your plow as I have gotten out of mine!


----------

